# Hello at last after 10 years i'm diagnosed



## debs2k1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone
After 10 years of feeling ill at last my new doctor straight from med school has done the tests and ive got Hashi's and also Celiac Disease.
Over the past years ive been tested for MS, told i was having an early menopause so put on hrt (no bloodtest), put on medication for an ulcer then tests showed i didnt have one even though i told docs it gets worse when i eat bread no tests for gluten intolerance were done. Had swollen knees aches and pains in my joints give arthiritis meds and sent for xrays i didnt have it..
Anyway i was diagnosed with Celiac 2 months ago and doc told me he wanted to test for thyroid antibodies because my levels were quite low but just borderline and the Hashi's was diagnosed. I have started on a low dose of levothyroxine 25mcg because doc said my heart will have to get used to my new metobolic rate and back every 3 months for blood test. Im just glad that at last i know what is wrong with me because i honestly thought that at 45 years of age i was ready for the scrap heap lol arty0045:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

debs2k1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> After 10 years of feeling ill at last my new doctor straight from med school has done the tests and ive got Hashi's and also Celiac Disease.
> Over the past years ive been tested for MS, told i was having an early menopause so put on hrt (no bloodtest), put on medication for an ulcer then tests showed i didnt have one even though i told docs it gets worse when i eat bread no tests for gluten intolerance were done. Had swollen knees aches and pains in my joints give arthiritis meds and sent for xrays i didnt have it..
> Anyway i was diagnosed with Celiac 2 months ago and doc told me he wanted to test for thyroid antibodies because my levels were quite low but just borderline and the Hashi's was diagnosed. I have started on a low dose of levothyroxine 25mcg because doc said my heart will have to get used to my new metobolic rate and back every 3 months for blood test. Im just glad that at last i know what is wrong with me because i honestly thought that at 45 years of age i was ready for the scrap heap lol arty0045:


Welcome, and congrats on a good doc and diagnosis. My diagnosis came from a new doctor too, after a couple of years of HRT etc. I hope your health will improve!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

debs2k1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> After 10 years of feeling ill at last my new doctor straight from med school has done the tests and ive got Hashi's and also Celiac Disease.
> Over the past years ive been tested for MS, told i was having an early menopause so put on hrt (no bloodtest), put on medication for an ulcer then tests showed i didnt have one even though i told docs it gets worse when i eat bread no tests for gluten intolerance were done. Had swollen knees aches and pains in my joints give arthiritis meds and sent for xrays i didnt have it..
> Anyway i was diagnosed with Celiac 2 months ago and doc told me he wanted to test for thyroid antibodies because my levels were quite low but just borderline and the Hashi's was diagnosed. I have started on a low dose of levothyroxine 25mcg because doc said my heart will have to get used to my new metobolic rate and back every 3 months for blood test. Im just glad that at last i know what is wrong with me because i honestly thought that at 45 years of age i was ready for the scrap heap lol arty0045:


Well; bless your heart! I hold a record for 20 years to diagnosis and medical intervention!! Glad you beat me!









Thank you for hopping in! Welcome!

How long have you been on the 25 mcg. of Levothyroxine? How do you feel? I guess 12 weeks is good for labs but most of us prefer 8 weeks for this. If you are not feeling good, you need to call and get in sooner for labs because sometimes you can be left in a bad place too long and that is completely not necessary.


----------

